

Mark Zuckerberg: The temptation of Facebook's CEO - bootload
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/06/technology/facebook_excerpt.fortune/index.htm

======
bootload
Part 2 of extract from an upcoming book, _"The Facebook Effect"_ by David
Kirkpatrick ~ [http://www.amazon.com/Facebook-Effect-Inside-Company-
Connect...](http://www.amazon.com/Facebook-Effect-Inside-Company-
Connecting/dp/1439102112/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0) The first part is here ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1325071>

